# My First Fatty: The Lumberjack (Q-View)



## scvinegarpepper (Mar 12, 2010)

First and foremost, I'd like to thank everyone on this forum for helping me make my first fatty. I know this is the first of many, as I am already fired up to make another one. My dad named this one the lumberjack. Not sure why, but I like it, so I'm running with it. 



I cut the hickory bacon up and browned it up with the country ham.



After all that was cooked up, I cut the ham up into smaller pieces and started stuffing the lumberjack with the bacon, country ham, sharp cheddar, and jack cheese.



I decided to firm it up a little in the freezer just so I didn't have to worry about it falling apart. Here he is all wrapped up. Not bad for my first try, I think.



Now, I need to explain something at this point and I hope I don't get destroyed over this. My usual smoker is not here right now (I'm home from school at my parents' right now). So, I decided to use my big cooker that I cook butts, pigs, etc. on. It's a great custom cooker. But it's gas. I'm sure that makes many of you cringe. But I love it, it holds heat like a damn oven, and when you're the only person cooking a whole hog, gas is soooo much easier. And I've cooked in competition with this one and did better than my neighbors who were giving me grief about cooking with gas. Anyway, I jerry-rigged a smoker pouch and hung it over the grease guard over the burner under the grate. Here's the idea:



The smoke wasn't pouring like I would have liked, but I decided to go with it anyway.



After about 2.5 hours and a couple minutes under the broiler to crisp up the bacon, here it is:







Overall I was very impressed. And despite cooking on gas without a true smoke setup, the smoke flavor was substantial. Still though, I'm looking forward to doing it right in my smoker. And as far as living and learning, I think next time I will use either a better quality or thicker cut bacon for the weave. I just the regular store-brand bacon, and it didn't hold up too well for the weave. Also, I think using country ham and bacon as my filler was a little too much salt. And I'm a salt lover. I wanted to use ham but not country ham, but it's kind of slim pickins at the grocery stores in this small town. Thanks again for helping me out, y'all. I look forward to making my next one. Cheers.
-TGB


----------



## rdknb (Mar 12, 2010)

A great first fattie


----------



## fire it up (Mar 12, 2010)

Firstly the fattie looked great, nice deep ring and great fillings.
My guess would be that it was a meal fit for a lumberjack.

As for the gas, no worries what-so-ever.
Lots of folks use gas and electric.
Myself I love my sNp but I also love my gas smoker, it does a great job, steady temps and the flavor of the meat always comes out wonderfully.
Point is that it doesn't matter what you used and how you smoked it just so long as it was cooked with smoke and came out delicious, which obviously yours did.

Keep up the great smokes


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks great to me. Don't worry about catching heck about using a gas rig. Lots of us on here use gas rigs. Most people have two or three different kinds of rigs. No worries.
P.S. Nice smoke ring.


----------



## caveman (Mar 12, 2010)

First of all, your first fattie looks good.  I bet it was cheesey as well.  As for your weave, I used some thick, low quality bacon for my first one.  I had read that some folks had placed theirs in the broiler to crispen it up.  All I did was to turn mine over while on the smoker at about 155 degrees & both sides looked & turned out great.  At that temp, they are about consistent enough to flip.  If not, just give it a few more minutes but it will save you from having to place in the broiler after you're done.  Just a tip.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Great looking fattie!! Nice job.


----------



## fishawn (Mar 12, 2010)

Great First Fatty!


----------



## thunderdome (Mar 12, 2010)

The Lumberjack looks great!


----------



## treegje (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks Great, it has an awesome smoke ring and looks extremely juicy...


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 12, 2010)

I really like your firt fattie and yes it will not be your last for sure. Now I like the gas smoker for I have 2 for now and a charcoal smoker that takes sooooo much charcoal to smoke anything I use my gas smokers alot. I also have 2 gas grills for the other stuff I cook. Now your fattie looks awesome and you will really like them Trust Me.


----------



## walle (Mar 12, 2010)

SCV - right ON!  Pass me a slice a that bad boy!


----------



## got14u (Mar 12, 2010)

fine job there for your first fattie...no worries on the gas thing...everyone uses difirent methods.


----------



## badfrog (Mar 12, 2010)

A great looking fattie! I love the idea of the bacon and country ham...you might soak the ham a bit next time to cut down the salt if you want, but around here in Mid TN we like it salty!!! keeps the local doctors in business!


----------

